# home made degreasers?



## crikki (Jul 20, 2006)

has anyone ever heard of..........or tried............. using a home made degreaser made up of Simple Green and H2O?
i normally switch between using Mud Shine (LOVE it) or Pedro's Orange degreaser. but i am such a neroctic about keeping my cassette and chain clean that i go through conventional degreasers like it's going out of style! i am just looking for away to stretch the dollar!
i recently bought (and am currently using) some regular Pedro's and it smells just like Simple Green!


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

why not just get a 2 quart bottle of citrus degreaser from walmart for $5.87? Its in the automotive aisle.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

crikki said:


> has anyone ever heard of..........or tried............. using a home made degreaser made up of Simple Green and H2O?


1:3 or 4 works just fine for me............


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

Simple green can damage a chain if it's left soaking in it for a long time - yes people have done it - left a chain soaking for days. Products like simple green and citrus degreasers must be washed off with water or you'll leave cleaner residue behind. Read the label and be sure that it's OK to flush the stuff down the sink. If not, what's the point?

I prefer a solvent like mineral spirits. It will never harm any metal, CF or plastics used on derailleurs. There is no need to rinse anything off after using. I keep a water bottle partially full of mineral spirits and reuse it over and over. Eventually, the solvent will have too much disolved oil and grease in it and should be recycled. Some people put small amounts of it in used motor oil for disposal. That's probably frowned upon, but a few ounces per gallon probably won't hurt.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

you are just diluting a degreaser. I'm not sure that there is such thing as a homemade degreaser. Either it degreases or it doesn't. You can even use simple detergent with water. If you keep it that clean, you won't need anything that strong anyway. Try Dawn and water if you want to save.


----------



## crikki (Jul 20, 2006)

is it safe for bike components?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I will remove a cassette and chain and soak them in a diluted Simple Green for a few minutes and then rinse well and dry, but I will not spray that stuff on the bike or other components. I am to understand it will remove the protective coating on aluminum.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Its citrus degreaser, just like the LBS sells in cycling bottles for $10 for 8 ounces.


----------



## crikki (Jul 20, 2006)

true.
thanks for the tip!


----------



## fretking (Jan 7, 2002)

C-40 said:


> I prefer a solvent like mineral spirits. It will never harm any metal, CF or plastics used on derailleurs. There is no need to rinse anything off after using. I keep a water bottle partially full of mineral spirits and reuse it over and over. Eventually, the solvent will have too much disolved oil and grease in it and should be recycled. Some people put small amounts of it in used motor oil for disposal. That's probably frowned upon, but a few ounces per gallon probably won't hurt.


I 2nd the use of mineral spirits. It's economical, recyclable, and is infinitely more effective than any water based degreaser. It does not attack any bike finish that I'm aware of nor will it harm plastics or carbon fiber. As for adding it to used motor oil as a means of recycling, it does no harm there either, as used motor oil is heated to boil off volatile organic compounds (Mineral spirits is a VOC) which are then captured through condensation.


----------



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

capt_phun said:


> why not just get a 2 quart bottle of citrus degreaser from walmart for $5.87? Its in the automotive aisle.


That's what I use. It's called Greased Lightning Orange Blast.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

bung said:


> That's what I use. It's called Greased Lightning Orange Blast.


There it is. I buy it in an even bigger bottle & just pour it with some warm water into my own spray bottle. Super cheap & works great.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I used to use this stuff called purple power. Got it at walmart. Works better than simple green. Sadly I can't find it anymore. Shame considering it also smelled nice.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If you don't mind a little danger, Kerosene works great. (best used outdoors)


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wont spend money on degreaser and I am worried about left over degreaser thinning the fresh oil on the chain.

I use a recycled paper towels, shop towels, cardboard and elbow grease. 

"Cardboard?", you say. I take cardboard from old boxes, cut it into small note-card size strips, and clean the cassette and chain rings. The cardboard cleans between the rings, and it is self cleaning because when it hits the teeth it shreds, taking dirty grease with it. When it gets a tiny bit dirty, trash it because there is plenty more cardboard where that came from. In the end, your cassette looks clean and polished.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

OMS works for me:thumbsup:
I have an empty lube bottle reflled with OMS.
Just dribble on the chain with one hand and wipe chain with a rag with the other hand.
When the rag is clean then use you favorite Lube: Home Brew for me.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Ditto the kerosene. Or diesel.

Put it in a spray bottle or to soak parts in. 

It's cheap enough that you can use it once and pour it down the sewer when you are done.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

ewitz said:


> Ditto the kerosene. Or diesel.
> 
> Put it in a spray bottle or to soak parts in.
> 
> It's cheap enough that you can use it once and pour it down the sewer when you are done.


That's why all those fish are dieing....


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

ewitz said:


> It's cheap enough that you can use it once and pour it down the sewer when you are done.


No, no, no. You put it in the neighbor's Mercedes when you're done. Even if the Mercedes isn't a diesel.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

In the rare case that I need a degreaser, I use brake clean. I'm not into the home brew flamable fuels stuff.


----------

